# WoW und Cedega

## Sandal Tolk

Hi!

Ich probiere grade, WoW mit Hilfe von Cedega zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Das Spiel läuft, wenn ich die Config Datei von der Windows Installation nehme im OpenGL Modus recht gut, aber leider ziemlich langsam und nicht im Vollbild, nur im Fenstermodus. Wenn ich das Spiel im Vollbild starte, benutzt er "direct draw HAL" und wenn ich Seitenweise Fehlermeldungen in der Konsole:

fixme:win32:PE_CreateModule Security directory ignored

fixme:win32:PE_CreateModule Load Configuration directory ignored

fixme:ver:GetVersionExA OSVERSIONINFOA is too large (possibly OSVERSIONINFOEXA)

fixme:system:EnumDisplayDevicesA ((nil),0,0x406d24ac,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:system:EnumDisplayDevicesA ((nil),0,0x406d22a4,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:system:EnumDisplayDevicesA ((nil),0,0x406d2868,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:system:EnumDisplayDevicesA ((nil),0,0x406d2868,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:system:SystemParametersInfoA Unknown action: 113

Vor allem die vorletzte kommt ewig oft und das Spiel ruckelt schon beim Login Menü extrem.

Ich habe einen AMD 2800+ Barton, 521 MB Ram, ATI 9600 Pro (256 MB) und Gentoo Linux mit Kernel 2.6.11.6, sowie Cedega 4.3. Neueste ATI Treiber.

Den GL Patch habe ich bereits installiert.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass die Hardware neu erkannt wird, wenn man die Config Datei löscht, also habe ich diese mal umbenannt und nun startet der OpenGL Modus garnicht mehr "WoW konnte die 3D Beschleunigung nicht starten". D3D Modus ist fast unverändert, ich habe nicht einmal mehr nen Mauszeiger.

Ich habe allerdings auch gelesen, dass mit ATI Karten der D3D Modus eh besser funktionieren soll, als OpenGL. Allerdings geht der bei mir ja nur extrem langsam. Wenn ich die Windows Config nehme habe ich in OpenGL ja immerhin so um die 15FPS...

Gibts da Lösungsvorschläge oder Links zu Howtos, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe?

Ich habe mich bereits hier, in den Gentoo Foren und den Transgaming Foren umgesehen.

----------

## Earthwings

cedega ist kostenpflichtig und bietet Support unter http://www.transgaming.com

----------

